# Canon 400D (Digital Rebel XTi): Sell, or keep it?



## mrsfotografie (Mar 21, 2013)

So, I now have a Sony Nex with a 16-50mm zoom and a 30mm f/2.8 prime as a small-size quality alternative to the 5DMkII and 7D. With an FD adapter I can mount (amongst other old Canon lenses) a Canon 70-210mm F/4.

Left in my collection of kit is a 400D body (with firmware hack: http://code.google.com/p/400plus/) and a very new EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS II, and EF-S 55-250mm f/4-5.6 IS II. 

I cannot really make up my mind on what to do with this kit I've sitting around - sell it or keep it? Not sure If I will find a need to use it again. I guess the 400D is not worth much money these days, and selling the two lenses I mentioned means a loss so I'm not comfortable with that. 

What would you do? Keep this stuff around or get rid of it?


----------



## J.R. (Mar 21, 2013)

I'd say ... Sell the 400D. The lenses, you can wait a bit and see if you need them on the 7D. 

BTW, there is no such thing as a loss selling gear you never use. You can always use the proceeds to get stuff you really need.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Mar 21, 2013)

J.R. said:


> I'd say ... Sell the 400D. The lenses, you can wait a bit and see if you need them on the 7D.
> 
> BTW, there is no such thing as a loss selling gear you never use. You can always use the proceeds to get stuff you really need.



Actually, I wouldn't much miss the 18-55. The 55-250 I'm not so sure about though - it is very compact and the image quality isn't bad at all. The 18-55 I could sell without the filter and put the latter on my 70-210. 

The thing is I kinda like the 400D. Looking at the back it's like a mini 5D MkII with the buttons on the left, one of the reasons I bought it second-hand at the time. Emotions get in the way of reason...


----------



## RLPhoto (Mar 21, 2013)

I still have a d30  I should probably sell it.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Mar 21, 2013)

RLPhoto said:


> I still have a d30  I should probably sell it.



That may be a collector's item by now, worth serous bucks


----------



## RLPhoto (Mar 21, 2013)

mrsfotografie said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > I still have a d30  I should probably sell it.
> ...



Lol like a 100$ on evilbay. I keep it for nostalgias sake and to prove a point.


----------



## RGF (Mar 21, 2013)

I vote to sell and move on. If you hold on to the body (and lens ) you will be always coming back to the decision.

Make the decision (sounds like you want to sell it), so do it and go shoot something.

BTW, I am weaning my self off the bag (accessory) of the month club, so I have learned let stuff go. I feel much better when I do.


----------



## danmhood (Mar 21, 2013)

See about converting it to infrared if you don't see yourself using the body otherwise. I'd do that before selling it for ~$150 on eBay.


----------



## ishdakuteb (Mar 22, 2013)

if sell it for less than or equal to $100 bucks, i rather keep it for:
1. give it to my one of my relatives, or
2. give it to my daughters (they could have fun with it), or
3. keep it for experiment purpose, or
4. use it in creating textures, etc

note: my 7-year-old daughter and i am still using my 30d since one of the local camera store offers me for $250. it still serves me well though...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 22, 2013)

I gave mine to my daughter 5 years ago, she was happy to get it plus a couple of lenses.
Consider donating it to a friend or a school that will use it.


----------



## KyleSTL (Mar 22, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I gave mine to my daughter 5 years ago, she was happy to get it plus a couple of lenses.
> Consider donating it to a friend or a school that will use it.


+1, I have given gear to friends and relatives. Often times it feels better than selling for less than market value on eBay (after fees and shipping) or CL.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Mar 22, 2013)

Thank you all for your comments, there are one or two options there that I hadn't previously considered. Especially the one about converting it to IR. Do you honestly believe that will add value to this camera???


----------



## RLPhoto (Mar 22, 2013)

mrsfotografie said:


> Thank you all for your comments, there are one or two options there that I hadn't previously considered. Especially the one about converting it to IR. Do you honestly believe that will add value to this camera???



Not really but you can expand your capabilities to do IR landscapes like these.


----------



## sandymandy (Mar 22, 2013)

If its just laying around and collecting dust then u better sell it. You will make the buyer a happy photographer dont forget this


----------



## RS2021 (Mar 22, 2013)

RLPhoto said:


> I still have a d30  I should probably sell it.



I wouldn't even know where to start...I have a 450 still...and it is a hassle to go through all the rigmarole of fleabay or CL...I recently got rid of a higher end body as I needed funds but if the return is limited like 100 bucks I keep it or give it to a relative. 

I am looking at getting rid of the old EF 24mm f/2.8 ...dunno if it is worth listing and dealing with the bargainers. The noise it has always made autofocusing is sure to make a newbie anxious. *creech-creech*


----------



## mrsfotografie (Mar 22, 2013)

RS2021 said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > I still have a d30  I should probably sell it.
> ...



This is one of my considerations, exactly...


----------



## waring192 (Jul 2, 2017)

Thinking of picking up a 400d as never had a DSLR before.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 2, 2017)

Sell the body for $100, the lenses for ~$175 or keep them if you plan to buy a newer rebel.


----------



## Jacen (Jul 2, 2017)

I sold my 400D to a friend with kit lens and 70-300 for about $200. She was happy, I was happy (for the moment). 
The thing is I have missed it since. It was my first DSLR, and it served me well in both street and landscape, at beaches and on mountains. So when a friend told me he had two 350D lying around I jumped at the opportunity to take one out for a spin, for old time's sake. Adapted a couple of old M42 lenses that wouldn't work on my 5D onto it and just went out shooting. Got one or two decent shots, but it was just a nice feeling, nostalgia and the challenge of manual lenses on a system not made for them.
I'd say keep it. But I'm a sucker for nostalgia. 

And it's nice to bring out at times, just to prove that you can still get great images with only 10.1mp..


----------

